# Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 11 )



## ripjack13 (Mar 12, 2017)

*What is the best looking turning you ever made? *







**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course most misplaced 'missippians', the  and any one who needs a bigger hammer are welcome to post an answer.


----------



## Tony (Mar 12, 2017)

I just finished this bowl, my first one. It's got a ton of mistakes, but I feel good about it because I learned a lot from it. Tony

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 12, 2017)

Brink said:


> View attachment 124070


Man those "chips" look nice. Sharp tools.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 12, 2017)

a right turn on to Broadway from Fancher.... It was perfect..

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 12, 2017)

Brink said:


> View attachment 124070


Why is your back hair on the lathe?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 12, 2017)

Here's a few that I liked, not because they are perfect by any means, just because they meant something to me.

My first segmented turning, a total learning curve. And the first piece of wood I ever bought, bloodwood.



I learned a lot from this piece. And I don't have it anymore, someone else does.



This one I still have, it is one of my favorites for different reasons. It was a piece of wood from a friends firewood pile. Curly ash. 



It is just a beautiful piece of wood in my eye. It was one of my first turnings as well. I like the rim with the undercut on the inside. I would do things different to it if I was turning it today because I have learned more. But it is still on of my favorites. 


Then I found this piece in the same friends firewood pile, curly red oak.


 
Made this tool handle for one of my hollowers out of it.


 


Again, not perfect, I would have liked it longer for my liking, but it is a beautiful piece of wood.


 
And then there's the first tool handle I ever made on the first tools I ever made. Wood came from a walnut that I harvested and milled and air dried. Tools where the first 2 I ever made, all done by hand, no lathe, no mill, 304 stainless, and I still have it and use it. Again, not perfect but perfect to me for other reasons. And this has remained my preferred style of turning handle, feels good in my hand, gives good balance, and is very strong.


 
In my eye's these are the best looking turnings I have ever made because they all taught me something and where a progression in my turning for various reasons.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 12, 2017)

Camphor bowl I did with help from @WoodLove .

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 12, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Why is your back hair on the lathe?



Got tangled up.
One minute I'm scratching up against the tool post
Next thing I know...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 12, 2017)

Shows the sags better......I mean, um...muscles....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 13, 2017)

Here's a few.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 13, 2017)

beautiful work Steve! I love the creativity of the second one and the form of the third one. All are nice but those two stand out for me!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 13, 2017)

Doooood......

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 13, 2017)

This is my favorite I've done. I just wish I could learn from @woodtickgreg and @steve bellinger those are awesome.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 13, 2017)

That's eyecandy......all...day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 14, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> This is my favorite I've done. I just wish I could learn from @woodtickgreg and @steve bellinger those are awesome.
> 
> View attachment 124229


I'm a hack! There are true masters here in comparison to my work. But thank you for the comments. And that piece above is exceltionaly beautiful, nothing to be ashamed of there, great piece!

Reactions: +Karma 2


----------

